# Tugg is Here !



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

And the pics aaaaaaare....... where?  Haha congrats!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

This is such exciting news! Cannot wait for pictures! Welcome home, Tugg!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome Tugg! We have such high hopes for you little man!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so glad Tugg is home safe and sound but...............


:worthless


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

welcome Tugg but I agree with the above :worthless


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I've tried three times to upload a picture, it just won't load one. Will try later.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Can't wait to hear about his adventures! Glad the initial intros went well... I am so looking forward to seeing photos!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome home Tugg. Cant wait to see PICTURES!!


----------



## dac (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

Congratulations!! Enjoy!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

lets try it again.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

AHHHH! I love him! He is just so adorable and fluffy. Enjoy your new baby boy!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Tugg is just perfect!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awwww, he Tuggs on my heart, for sure!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

P.S. You need to update your signature


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

What a doll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> P.S. You need to update your signature


Yep, thanks for reminding me. He's a pretty cute little bugger.


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

CUTE!!! Hi Tugg!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is very cute.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratualtions, welcome little Tugg. He's so adorable, looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of him.


----------



## dac (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!!!! He is adorable!!! 

By the way, I LOVE the name Tugg!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg came crate trained. What a blessing.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG......is he adorable or what...........and crate trained already. You won the lottery with Tugg!!!


----------



## MikeS (Jan 9, 2012)

What a great lookin' little guy.........I'm jealous. Congrats.

Mike


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

BIG Congrats on Tugg. He is soooooooo cute. I too love his name. Enjoy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

He is too adorable! I can't wait to watch him grow!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

action shot-the remarkable thing about this picture is it is Feb 1 in the Midwest and the grass is green-a year ago today we got one of the worst blizzards in history


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Tugg is an absolute doll--what a cutie!! Love the upside down, sleeping puppy pic.


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome home Tug. I can see a twinkle in his little eyes on the deck shot!  I wish you great fun with this fella!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Awwww you aren't attached yet..so you can jut send him over to me! Must resist the puppy urges! 

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations. He is beautiful.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Great photos!!! Looks like he's making himself right at home....


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome home Tugg. Can't wait to see MORE pictures. Isn't it great to have a puppy in your arms!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

He is a doll


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! Welcome home Tugg!! Love the name, love him...he is so cute!!!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

He is very cute!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

The adventure begins. Welcome home Tugg!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Love the pictures . . . can't believed he arrived crate trained. What a little angel . . . [OK--look at me--I'm starting to sound like someone's great grandmother!!]


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

He's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Adorable!!! =)


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the name Tugg! He sure is a cutie! You sure are lucky that he came crate trained! Aspen doesn't seem to love the crate as much as Tugg! : (


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*First Night*

Not too bad. We have a crate in our bedroom. I took him out around 11, he whined for a while, settled down. Whined again at 1:30, so I took him out. Started whining again at 3:30, I told him to be quiet, go back to sleep, covered his crate with a towel. He slept till 6:45. Morning so far has been good, he got a little pushy with Libby, Libby growled a little, Tugg backed off. Now all three dogs are napping. I think its time for me to take one too.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome home Mr Tugg  Love his name. Wishing you nothing but the best with your new boy!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Been home 24 hours. No accidents in the house or crate yet. He is going to my vet this afternoon for his first checkup there. We've been on several walks around our property, he explores but follows very well. Tried some leash walking, he is getting the hang of that very fast. All the puppies in the litter were taught to come by their puppy raisers to come when they heard pup, pup,pup. I'm substituting that by using his name, Tugg Tugg Tugg. He is catching on fast. And we have introduced the command sit. He plops his butt down, gets a little treat. I am loving him more each minute.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

He is very cute and I love his name.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tugg is such a cutie pie--he "tugs" at my heart-- I want me a Tito puppy one day!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He is adorable !! Looks like you'll be having tons of fun


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Day 2*

Just a couple pics on his second day home.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

And just what is this new little creature you have bestowed upon us  Bet they will all be best buddies in no time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so excited for you! He's doing just wonderful!! As I said before, I have to give these people credit that raised this litter, they did an awesome job.
Libby is a good girl. She will warn him but not hurt him.
Love the photos!! 
I was thinking of you last night having to get up a few times during the night with the puppy. I had to do it with Toby, too, but at least with a puppy you know he will soon outgrow it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like they are liking him!! He is adorable!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

vet check went great. my vet said he's a keeper. also he's a good eater. 11 1/2 pounds. he doesn't look that big, i think he's got pretty good bone on him. been for four car rides in two days. he liked everybody at the vets. we go back in two weeks for his second set of shots.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I found out today that another of his brothers is named Brogan. He's a cutie, too!


----------



## alliruiz (Feb 2, 2012)

So exciting! Welcome home Tugg and good luck to you in surviving those first few weeks!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very handsome Mr. Tugg is and a smart young fella you have there! My friend Mr.Tuff really like his name.
Wonderful family picture


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just catching up....Great lookin' boy little Tugg.  Glad he is doing so well and fitting in with the others.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I found out today that another of his brothers is named Brogan. He's a cutie, too!


Oh thats a cute name ! Where did this puppy go to?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh, look at that Tito boy! He is a doll and such a beautiful pup. Really like your family shot. We want to see a lot more of Tugg as he grows. Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He went to one of my customers at the pet hotel. They have another nice Topbrass female, and wanted a little boy. They, too, are very very pleased so far.
Hope you got some sleep last night!



my4goldens said:


> Oh thats a cute name ! Where did this puppy go to?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Second Night*

I was exhausted, went to bed at 9 and so did Tugg. I figured I would be up several times because bedtime was so early. He woke up at 1:30 to go out, went right back to sleep in his crate. Woke up at 6:30, good good puppy. Let Mama have some rest last night.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good boy Tugg!!! He will be sleeping all night in no time!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg today.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

so cute....


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Welcome Tugg :wavey: he is so cute!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE THAT SWEET LITTLE BUNDLE HAS MADE HIMSELF RIGHT AT HOME.gOD GAVE US PUPPIES TO PUT SMILES ON OUR FACES AND JOY IN OUR HEARTS (AND SOMETIMES TO TEACH US TO HAE A LITTLE PATINCE, LOL. CONGRATS ON YOUR SWEET YOUNG MAN--AND FOR A FACE SHT?


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

What an absolute cutie!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Cute puppy and cute name! Tugg as in "tugging at my heart strings"? lol so cute


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

No stuffed toy/bed guts all over the place yet huh? Lucky you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA we caught you lurking in the puppy forum :



GoldenCamper said:


> No stuffed toy/bed guts all over the place yet huh? Lucky you.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA we caught you lurking in the puppy forum :


 Funny, just living vicariously through my4goldens& Mr. Tugg :curtain:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a sweet looking puppy. I could just reach right into those pictures and pat that little puppy belly...Will look forward to hearing and seeing the adventures of Tugg...


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Day Three*

I think I should have named him Tank. This boy is solid.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tugg is so darn cute, great pictures, especially the family photo. Love it!

Great to hear he's doing so well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ha ha, he DOES look like a little tank!!! He gets cuter by the day.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg relaxing


----------



## dac (Dec 23, 2011)

Tugg is just adorable! Glad to hear he's settling in!!!

Chewie says hi!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg says Hi back to Chewie !!! Tugg is settling in, I had forgotten just how much work a puppy takes. I think my ten year old dog, Libby wishes Tugg would go live somewhere else. Raider though, kind of likes him. Tugg reminds me a lot of how Raider looked as a puppy. Libby will accept him, I just am being very careful that he doesn't get too pushy towards her, she will no doubt put him in his place, but for now I am watching them both very carefully.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I really, really like what I see!


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats! He is just adorable! Funny, you said he was a tank...we call our new little man Hank the tank! Enjoy him!!!!


----------



## dac (Dec 23, 2011)

I also forgot how much work a puppy can be. We have to watch him with eagle eyes at all times, unless he's in his crate or x-pen. Thank goodness Chewie tires easily and takes long naps!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Adorable little guy. Still waiting to see some stuffed toy guts on the floor though, hehe :curtain:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Fourth Day*

Two big walks today on our property. It was really nice out today, can't believe it is Feb 5, feels more like April. We take the big dogs on leash and Tugg follows as best he can. He has no fear of puddles, logs or really anything. We haven't gone down to the creek yet, very muddy and Libby would want to dive in the water, way too cold. No pictures today. I'm tired. Libby is doing a little better with him, especially in the yard. She asked him to play and they did a little zoom around the yard together. He seems very interested in Raiders boy parts, Raider needs to tell him that he is being very rude. Did I say I'm tired?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Donna sorry for the late post. Welcome home Tugg!!!! I hope you have a great time enjoying your puppy. Allow yourself to see the world through his eyes, it truly is a great place we live, sometimes puppies can show us just how lucky we are.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Donna sorry for the late post. Welcome home Tugg!!!! I hope you have a great time enjoying your puppy. Allow yourself to see the world through his eyes, it truly is a great place we live, sometimes puppies can show us just how lucky we are.


You're right, everything to him is new and wonderful. He seems to be catching on to his name, and makes my heart sing when I call him and he comes running right at me.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Tugg is cute as a button. 

How lucky he is to have two older siblings to teach him all the neat things to do (and not do ) and to show him the ways of the wide wide world.
My survival technique when I got my two as puppies was to nap when the puppy napped wherever the puppy decided to nap. Not always comfortable but helps a little.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I really, really like what I see!


You are just partial Grandma Barb! 

He is a cutie! Can't WAIT to meet him in person some day.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Fifth Day*

He slept from about 9:30 last night till 5 this morning. Good puppy. Full of energy this morning, play time with big dogs outside, both Raider and Libby were engaging him with play bows and zoomies around the yard. Then we took a walk with all three dogs. He is becoming bolder in his explorations, still follows well. Lots of puppy biting, we need to get a handle on that, he tried it with Libby on our walk, she responded appropriately with a sharp reprimand, hopefully he got the message. Raider needs to remind the pup that he won't tolerate it either. All three dogs are now sleeping in their crates. I might take some pictures later, if I can get him to be still for a moment or two.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What a good boy, sleeping all night already!!! 
Now if Libby would just give Raider a sharp reprimand


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> What a good boy, sleeping all night already!!!
> Now if Libby would just give Raider a sharp reprimand


Since Rusty died, or maybe its because Raider is finally growing out of that nasty habit, we've noticed a much less tendency for him to bother Libby like that. Hopefully Tugg doesn't take it up. Libby showed him how to dig this morning. I think there is a critter under the gazebo. It is driving her nuts. Tugg and I just came in from some puppy training. He is learning to sit pretty fast, we did some puppy retrieves with puppy bumpers. Some puppy recalls. Oh and attention work. He is catching on to his name. I sent in his puppy kindergarten registration.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg after a nap.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat
Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no, I'm not biased, he's gorgeous


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Settling in*

Tugg settling in, he's getting comfortable and the other dogs are too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

dunno if it's my computer, I can't see the photos. Been having trouble with this dinosaur lately, so it might be on my end.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to know if he's gotten in any trouble yet? Tito never got in any trouble, he was such an easy puppy.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg's been here a week today. He sleeps all night, house training is coming along well. Leash walking, not so much. He is constantly biting the leash, and I guess trying to live up to his name, tugging on it. I sprayed it with bitter apple. He seemed to like it. He like all golden puppies is very bitey. Working on that. Good thing he's so darn cute, those little teeth are like needles. Loves his crate. Hates his x-pen. A work in progress. Learning come and sit pretty easily, especially because he knows there is a delicious special treat for him when he does. He's gone for car rides, met all of our local family, loved them all. Gets the zoomies outside, has found a couple special bushes to hide behind when the big dogs get playing to rough with him. Goes to the vet next week for his second set of shots.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love to read your Tugg updates. How did you come up with his name? Sorry if I missed that.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Love to read your Tugg updates. How did you come up with his name? Sorry if I missed that.


I knew I wanted a name that started with T, kind of in memory of my Tess who I lost last year. One day even before the breeding took place the name just popped into my head, and that was that. I am having a little more trouble with his registered name. Still haven't decided on it yet, thinking about Topbrass Tuggin @ My Heart. I sent an e-mail to AKC to see if they accept the @ sign in names, they replied and it doesn't look like it is on their list of approved symbols, but I looked on their site and there are dogs with it in their names. So I don't know yet, guess the only thing I can do is try and see if they accept it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

There is a thread on GRF somewhere about the "@" in the name and as I remember it is accepted. Dropping the "@" you still get across the meaning IMO.

ETA: Oh, that was your thread :doh:


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What a cutie. I too love his name. He has some big paw prints to fill!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

first puppy I've has that has liked tennis balls


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

His daddy loved tennis balls from his first day home with us!
For the AKC name, worst case you could use "at" instead of @. I think that would be okay, too.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> lets try it again.


Awwww, there he is!


----------



## DebP (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations, Can't wait to see him.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Libby says "You can't catch me !"


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh, but he will catch Libby real soon!! Congrats!! Tugg is such a cutie pie!! Reminds me of how our Golda was with Max and Di as puppies. Made him young at heart!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Tugg is so adorable!!! Glad everything is going well. Sorry you are so tired. Hopefully that will get better soon.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh Tugg, you bitey nippy puppy. Thank goodness you are so cute. And remember, Libby likes you but not when you bite her face. It hurts. Hopefully you will remember the warning she gave you this morning the next time you think its a good idea to bite on her.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bless Libby for putting up with little shark toothed Tugg.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Whens is he going home, Mom ?*

I know you love him, Mom, but now he's got my bed !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a sweet, sweet picture!!!

I talked to his brother Brogan's people, and they said Brogan loves mulch and chewing on their other dog's legs. Must be genetic


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

oh yeah. chewing on the dogs legs. and peoples legs. and bushes. and mulch. and tables. and the dsl cord. and the longenberger baskets. have i forgotten anything? oh, yeah, hands and hair and faces. oh my.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

tell him he is TUGG, not CHEWIE!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> tell him he is TUGG, not CHEWIE!



after he bites he tugs


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tuggs*

Tuggs is just adorable!! Watch it with the mulch-it can be poisonous to dogs-I know that the CHOCOLATE MULCH IS!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Bitter apple is our new best friend*

Oh my. I've never had a puppy as bitey as this one. He is learning though that if he bites me on my face, hands, legs, ankles and anywhere else he will be corrected. As far as our furniture, things are sprayed with bitter apple and he is learning that it tastes pretty nasty. I wish I could spray Libby and Raider. I feel bad for them. Libby does correct, Raider doesn't. I am allowing them play time under very controlled circumstances. I am just a little afraid this little demon is going to hurt them and their very understandable reaction might be a little too harsh. We will get there. But oh my, such sharp teeth you have, little man.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, I have to chuckle.....after what Raider does to Libby all the time, it's his turn now!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome Tugg! Very Cool Name!!!!!!!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm sorry, I have to chuckle.....after what Raider does to Libby all the time, it's his turn now!!!


Oh yeah. Danny and I've chuckled over now we consider Raider the good one. 
We are making sure Libby and Raider are getting plenty of alone time without Tugg. And I've told them that they have a weekend at the pet hotel this weekend, and soon they get to spend a LONGGGGGGGGG vacation away from him. They are quite excited about it.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*snow day*

i think he might be getting the hang of playing with Libby. At least this morning.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

such a cutie-pie! LOVE his name!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Such great pictures. Looks like the puppy will learn a lot from Libby.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Progress*

Yes, I think we are making some. Playtime outside with big dogs is fine. Playtime inside with big dogs is progressing. No snarling from Libby, instead when she's had enough, she just takes a paw and pins him. Hurray, Libby ! If he persists, he goes into timeout. Raider hasn't once snarled or growled, inside just tries to get away, he needs to man up a little. Outside, this morning, though Raider had had enough and used his front paws to push him down. Tugg seemed to get the idea. His puppy biting of our face, hands, legs etc seems to have diminished a little. He responds to a very high pitched Acckk, followed by no bite. We are getting there. I guess I'll keep him for a little longer. Two weeks from today the big dogs go on vacation at Barb's while we take a road trip to Florida with our camper. Tugg is going with. Should be interesting.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Congrats on Tugg, he's such a sweetie. This has been a awesome thread to read, I love the all pics.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> Yes, I think we are making some. Playtime outside with big dogs is fine. Playtime inside with big dogs is progressing. No snarling from Libby, instead when she's had enough, she just takes a paw and pins him. Hurray, Libby ! If he persists, he goes into timeout. Raider hasn't once snarled or growled, inside just tries to get away, he needs to man up a little. Outside, this morning, though Raider had had enough and used his front paws to push him down. Tugg seemed to get the idea. His puppy biting of our face, hands, legs etc seems to have diminished a little. He responds to a very high pitched Acckk, followed by no bite. We are getting there. I guess I'll keep him for a little longer. Two weeks from today the big dogs go on vacation at Barb's while we take a road trip to Florida with our camper. Tugg is going with. Should be interesting.


Yeah! I'm so glad to hear you're making progress. Hopefully Libby and Raider wore him out and he napped it up for the day. Thankfully our Boxer Frankie is starting to initiate play with him because it wears him out. I've found that if we have at least one walk and one play session with Frankie he's a dreamboat puppy. Walk only and he has bouts of puppy pirahna. No walk/no play and he's teeth with a tail and a hunger for cats. Just think of how cool they're going to be when they grow up. Or at least that's what I keep telling myself


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

monarchs_joy said:


> Yeah! I'm so glad to hear you're making progress. Hopefully Libby and Raider wore him out and he napped it up for the day. Thankfully our Boxer Frankie is starting to initiate play with him because it wears him out. I've found that if we have at least one walk and one play session with Frankie he's a dreamboat puppy. Walk only and he has bouts of puppy pirahna. No walk/no play and he's teeth with a tail and a hunger for cats. Just think of how cool they're going to be when they grow up. Or at least that's what I keep telling myself


Glad you are getting into a routine with him. We had a bit of land shark this morning, not really Tugg's fault. We had to take Libby to the ER vet last night, she has some kind of intestinal problem. No blockages, thank god, but she still isn't feeling up to par today so I am taking her to our vet this afternoon. Tugg didn't get much play or exercise yesterday. Hard to focus on what he needs when she was feeling so bad. Hopefully she will be the straight and narrow quick.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Those snow photos will be a treasure for you one day... they bring tears to my eyes. If they were mine I'd have them enlarged and framed on a wall somewhere, with the running photo largest and in the center.... Love them.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> Glad you are getting into a routine with him. We had a bit of land shark this morning, not really Tugg's fault. We had to take Libby to the ER vet last night, she has some kind of intestinal problem. No blockages, thank god, but she still isn't feeling up to par today so I am taking her to our vet this afternoon. Tugg didn't get much play or exercise yesterday. Hard to focus on what he needs when she was feeling so bad. Hopefully she will be the straight and narrow quick.


That's terrible about Libby! I hope she heals quickly and is back to herself. Good to hear that it's not a blockage - very scary. 

It sounds like your Tugg and our Finn (we finally named him) are pretty similar. I think being on a routine is relative. Pretty quickly after I wrote that he woke up from his nap and let the entire neighborhood know that he was ready to come out of his crate. LOL 

I hope that you all get some rest today, that Libby is back on the mend quickly, and that Tugg keeps it between the buoys today.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope Libby feels better soon and the vet visit goes well :crossfing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed seeing these new pictures of little Tugg and Libby playing. Tugg's such a doll.

Hope Miss Libby's vet appt. goes well today and she's feeling better soon.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

she kept down some hamburger and rice. but still is not feeling well. One good thing is her spleen and liver looked good on x-rays. probably just a bad stomach bug.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Finally. Raider has tolerated Tugg up till now, it was as if he wasn't sure what to do with the little devil, never really played with him, just stood there and let him maul him until he had enough and ran away. Today, finally, they had an absolutely beautiful play session. Tugg started up with the harassing, Raider took off running, came running back and they played for 20 minutes, doing bitey faces, Raider would put him on the ground with a paw, let him up and start all over again. Raider probably figured out the little demon is here for good and he might as well deal with it.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It looks like Libby has Tugg's number.
I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

She is feeling better. Gradually getting back to full steam.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*play time*

Raider and the little demon dog (Tugg)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

soooo cute!! I want to know which one of them had the shoe??


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I think the pup had it first, then Raider got it. I am so happy Raider has finally figured out how to play with him. It tires the little bugger out.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL we went from "I love the little guy" to "the little bugger" and "the little demon dog" in a VERY short time LOLOLOLOL


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL we went from "I love the little guy" to "the little bugger" and "the little demon dog" in a VERY short time LOLOLOLOL


You noticed that ? He is actually doing much better with the biting stuff. Especially with the dogs, they both know how to play with him and he is learning how to play with them. We are settling into a routine here. He knows how to walk on a leash, sometimes with it in his mouth, but that is fine cause at least then he can't act like a vacuum and suck stuff up off the ground. Its been an adjustment for everybody here, both the dogs and us had just gotten
used to there only being two, then Tugg came in and upset the apple cart.
Lots of changes to get used to.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Beautiful Sunday Morning*

Libby feels better, Raider and Libby I think have adjusted and I don't think want to eat him anymore.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Just checking in on little Tugg. Glad he is adjusting well with your gang!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I love your pictures.
Looks like Libby and Raider have reached the "Fine, he can stay" stage.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great photos! I love how gentle Raider and Libby are with the little terror. Little terror, son of Monster Boy!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

It was fun to watch them play this morning. We were sitting in the family room, Raider jumped in Danny's lap to get away from Tuggsy. So then he went after Libby, she played and played and played with him, then jumped on the couch to get away. Raider got down, played and played and played, Libby must have got jealous, so got down and got in between the boys to nudge Raider out, then played and played, all three had a bit of wrestle mania. It was a good feeling to see him finding his place.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Love the pictures! Isn't it great to watch them all play together!


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

That last picture is great!! Tugg is sure a handsome boy! Looks like you're having so much fun!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, if that doesn't bring back memories of when we first brought Tito home!! We said it was sure a good thing there were TWO older dogs here, because that way he could always find someone to play with. Then, of course, when he was about 12 weeks old he started hanging out here at the pet hotel where there were always bunches of dogs to play with.
Tiny and Toby would take turns jumping on the sofa to get away from Tito, too.




my4goldens said:


> It was fun to watch them play this morning. We were sitting in the family room, Raider jumped in Danny's lap to get away from Tuggsy. So then he went after Libby, she played and played and played with him, then jumped on the couch to get away. Raider got down, played and played and played, Libby must have got jealous, so got down and got in between the boys to nudge Raider out, then played and played, all three had a bit of wrestle mania. It was a good feeling to see him finding his place.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So Tugg has been here three weeks. It's been an interesting three weeks. I've gone from what an adorable puppy and I am madly in love to oh, my, how I've forgotten how much work they are to Tugg, if you don't shape up you are going back from whence you came to today, He slept all night, all three are playing wonderfully and properly in the house!! Yippee !!! Guess he can stick around for a while.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It looks like they think he is okay as long as they keep him in his place.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I think they kind of like him now. And now that they play together very well they tire him out for me. Yesterday Libby was doing zoomies around one of the trees outside and he was trying to keep up, she lapped him a couple of times. Don't think he will ever keep up with Libby, even at ten she is very fast.


----------



## dac (Dec 23, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> So Tugg has been here three weeks. It's been an interesting three weeks. I've gone from what an adorable puppy and I am madly in love to oh, my, how I've forgotten how much work they are to Tugg, if you don't shape up you are going back from whence you came to today, He slept all night, all three are playing wonderfully and properly in the house!! Yippee !!! Guess he can stick around for a while.


 
That sounds very familiar! LOL!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg is growing up.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

My gosh all these boys look alike! Glad to see that Tugg's tail is a mile long too  Finley is all tail and legs at the moment. He thumps that thing constantly, which is fun to watch!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Look at that face... what a change even at 3 weeks.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Ahhhh look at that cute black nose. Is he at the stage where his tail looks freakishly long yet? I love that stage.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow Tugg is just perfect looking, so sweet I love the pics with his big brother and sister!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

He is starting to look a little bit leggy, not too bad yet, but just noticed his tail is starting to look long and thin, how funny, when we brought him home i remember thinking how fat his tail looked.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I think he's teething.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg-11 weeks old.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I like what I see. Looks like he's going to have some nice bone.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

tugg today-growing up too fast


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Man oh man.:smooch::heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love the "puppy sit"!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I love the "puppy sit"!


The puppy sit is cute now, not later though. We've had a good day today. He slept good last night, played very well with Raider and Libby this morning, especially Raider. At first Libby was his favorite, now he has swung over to Raider's side. Outside he is his constant shadow, he looks like a mini me of Raider.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, he _is_ growing up fast.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My baby piranha puppy is doing well. Learning what is acceptable and what isn't (biting our ankles, face, hands, ears,furniture etc). My husband and I and Tugg are off on an adventure this week, big dogs get to go to their favorite pet hotel and chill out without sharp puppy teeth eating them every minute of every day. We are heading out Wednesday with our fifth wheel camper to Florida for two weeks. Tugg gets to go along this time, hopefully he will be a good little traveler and a good little camper. Planning on lots of long walks in the Florida sun with him, lots of bonding time and lots of training.

edited to add:just weighed him at the vets: 18.8 pounds


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I know you know this, but as the grandma I can't be too careful....remember his heat regulation system isn't fully developed yet, and it will be very easy for him to overheat so be careful! 
And have a great time!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I know you know this, but as the grandma I can't be too careful....remember his heat regulation system isn't fully developed yet, and it will be very easy for him to overheat so be careful!
> And have a great time!


Advice is welcome at any time !! We will be very careful keeping him cool, should be plenty of shade at the campground and as you know, when I say we go camping, we're not out in a tent. Baby Tugg will be camping in the lap of luxury, ceiling fans, ac, awning. Bringing the other two out around 10:30 in the morning. Tugg is going to be lost.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It will be good for him to be away from them, it will allow more formal bonding with you and your husband. But he may exhaust you without them around to tire him out!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> It will be good for him to be away from them, it will allow more formal bonding with you and your husband. But he may exhaust you without them around to tire him out!


I know, I've been depending on Libby and Raider to wear him out. I can report though that the last few days we have really seen an improvement in his biting/nipping. He gets the zoomies every night, runs around and around the coffee table, then dashes over to the dog bed and collapses. I hear Spoon and Buddy are coming later in March for a long vacation.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

got Tugg added to k9data.com. 

Pedigree: Topbrass Tuggin On My Heart Strings


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very impressive pedigree, especially his sire 
Seriously, his dam has an AMAZING pedigree.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We have arrived at our destination for the next two weeks. Tugg is quite the wonderful traveler. Never cried once in his travel crate while we made this 2 1/2 day trek in our truck pulling our travel trailer to Florida. Has slept wonderfully each night so far in his sleeping crate in our camper. Now I only have to convince him that the leather chairs and couch, and other furniture are not for chewing. We have plenty of bitter apple, plus puppy chew toys. I think I brought more stuff for him then I did for us.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I expect LOTS of photos of Tugg's first vacation! His brother and sister are having a grand time, and I don't think they are missing him too much.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Puppy zoomies in a camper, even one as large as ours, is quite the sight to see. He barrels around and around and after exhausting himself, collapses. Took several walks today around the campground this afternoon, plenty of things to see and smell. Now he seems to be calming down and watching basketball with us. Will go for another walk in a little while, and put him to bed. He likes his bed in his crate folded in half and put on one end of the crate so he can rest his head on it. Last night wouldn't settle down until I did that. Then he slept till six.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

tugg tasting the furniture in our camper.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

So glad Tugg is doing well on your trip minus the furniture chewing. That's awesome that he was quiet the whole ride. Finley is doing much better with mouthing, but darn the boy has some pipes! We're still working on ending the crate barking/whining. I hope Tugg is a dream for you and you get some great time with him!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, the boys are getting leggy already!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I know, seems like in the last couple of days he sprouted legs.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

monarchs_joy said:


> So glad Tugg is doing well on your trip minus the furniture chewing. That's awesome that he was quiet the whole ride. Finley is doing much better with mouthing, but darn the boy has some pipes! We're still working on ending the crate barking/whining. I hope Tugg is a dream for you and you get some great time with him!


We're good on the crate stuff, he really is a dream in it. Glad your boy is doing better on the mouthing, we are still working on it, it is getting better though but still kind of a pain, literally, at times. We don't start puppy class till we get back the third week of March.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> We're good on the crate stuff, he really is a dream in it. Glad your boy is doing better on the mouthing, we are still working on it, it is getting better though but still kind of a pain, literally, at times. We don't start puppy class till we get back the third week of March.


I'm jealous  Finley has gotten a lot better, but wow. No one in the house got any sleep the first 2-3 days he was here. He's now sleeping through the night and is mostly good. Yesterday seemed to be a big day for us and he finally understands the concept of "quiet." Now if he would just stop chasing the darn cat!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

give him a bird to chase, LOLOL! Pheasant, duck, chukar....


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*12 weeks today*

Tugg is 12 weeks old. Having fun and laughs with him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awwwww what a sweet little angel face!
His brother and sister are fine, too. Cold here this weekend, and blustery, but they don't care. They love to be outside anyway.
Raider cracks us up with his food bowl. "May I have more gruel please?"


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

sweet puppy went into his open crate and zonked out.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow! He's getting big! What a sweet boy!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, he has gotten so big ! Sweet little boy .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tugg's adorable, he's growing and changing so fast. Won't be long before you'll be wondering where your little guy went.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

does he sleep with his eyes open a little bit? His daddy does that, it's kinda freaky looking!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> does he sleep with his eyes open a little bit? His daddy does that, it's kinda freaky looking!


Yeah, he kind of does at times. When we drove down to Florida we went a different way and drove right by the town where Jackie lives. I told him then that if he didn't shape up I would drop him off at her house. Today was a good day, last night as we were walking he was acting crazy, lunging, biting at me and the leash, so we had a moment or two of attitude adjustment. I think I got thru to him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you know of course I expect him to be ready to enter Novice by the time you get back


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> you know of course I expect him to be ready to enter Novice by the time you get back


Novice you say ? Hmmm, we're still working on no bite !! He is a funny little guy, bright and sassy. We are enjoying him lots. Miss my other two though. Tell them to enjoy their vacation.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

i call this the calm before the evening storm


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

after the storm


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he gets cuter and cuter!
His brother and sister are doing great. They like being here, I think especially Libby considers it a real treat to be "out and about".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4Goldens

I just LOVE the picture of Tugg-could he be any cuter!!!???


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

He's doing really well on his vacation with us. I thought being in the camper might throw him off his house training. But he hasn't had one single accident. He goes and sits by the door when he needs to go out. The zoomies are hysterical in the camper, he zips around the inside of the camper, sliding under the table, into the walls and furniture, behind the chairs. We go for walks around the campground, he has met lots of people, and has seen lots of dogs. They have a fenced in area where we go and throw his tennis ball for him. He hasn't really played with other dogs, some of the ones we have met on our walks are little dogs and have acted like they wanted to eat him alive. Today I think we are off to Petco, to see if we can find him some antlers to chew on and some more bitter apple. He has decided that my wicker ottoman is a pretty good chew thingy, besides our hands and feet. I need to buckle down on some beginning obedience training. Maybe at Petco can find some yummy training treats.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you bought him a kiddy pool for while he's there? I'll bet he would LOVE it! I've heard that one of his brothers (maybe she will post here) dives underwater for his toys, just like both of his parents. 
I'm really glad the housetraining didn't slip in FL, but not surprised. Once they "get it" that it's just not okay to go inside, they seem to transfer the information no matter where they are.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg, my husband and I are at the end of the first week of our over two week vacation with baby Tugg to Florida in our fifth wheel camping trailer. The older two dogs are on their own vacation at their favorite pet hotel, I am sure relishing every minute and freedom from the little biting machine. The first several days were a little rough, Tugg had to get used to the new environment and new rules. The last four days have been wonderful. The little fella is having an excellent adventure and we are really loving every minute with him. His potty training in the camper has gone beautifully, no accidents, he sits by the door when he needs to go out. He has met lots of new people and lots of new dogs, some nice and some little dogs that seem to want to eat him alive, so those we stay away from. He has gone on some road trips and has gone on lots of long walks. We have another week here, and I am sure it will be as delightful as the last one has been. Good puppy Tugg, you are now quite the traveler.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

what i've learned on vacation: by Tugg
It is a very long ride from my house to where I'm at. My mom and dad said I was a very good boy on the ride.
You can do zoomies in our camper, but sometimes you run into the wall.
My mom was afraid I wouldn't know not to potty in our camper. I surprised her and she was very happy.
She wasn't very happy when I chewed on the ottoman, furniture and the fireplace.
My Dad calls me his little buddy, but when I bite on his feet he gets really mad. Mom says, don't let him get away with it ! So he growled really loud at me. It didn't work.
I am getting really big and they are afraid I won't fit into my travel crate on the way home. 
And my mom is really really glad I start puppy kindergarten next week. She says I really need it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This was such a wonderful thing that you got to spend some quality one-on-one time with him....and his brother and sister got to spend some time AWAY from him! I think when you get back they will not be nearly as tolerant, because he will be so much bigger, and he will be in for a surprise.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> This was such a wonderful thing that you got to spend some quality one-on-one time with him....and his brother and sister got to spend some time AWAY from him! I think when you get back they will not be nearly as tolerant, because he will be so much bigger, and he will be in for a surprise.


Yes, I think you are right and Mr. Tugg will be in for a very big surprise when he meets up with Libby and Raider again. He's gotten quite spoiled with all the attention on him for over two weeks. I will be glad though to get home, I miss my other two a lot.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> You can do zoomies in our camper, but sometimes you run into the wall.


I had a no kidding laugh out loud moment at that one! I can only envision Tugg skidding around turn 2 and crashing. Poor kid!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I think I got a swimmer with this pup !!
We've had incredibly warm weather here, took Tugg down to our creek to check it out. Had him on a flexi, walked him on the creek bank, tossed a dummy at the edge of the water, little stinker splashed right in, tossed one a little farther out, he splashed right in again. Didn't let him go all the way in just yet, maybe tomorrow will see how he does.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay! A swimmer like his parents!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

first puppy class last night. There were about 6 puppies in the class. All cuties. I was prepared to be embarrassed by my wild child. The little bugger surprised the heck out of me. He was very interested in the other puppies, but when we got in the ring, his focus on me was remarkable, probably because of the yummy treats I had. We did some heeling, he didn't bite the leash, didn't act like a fool, pranced heads up, focused again on me and the yummy treats I had. We did sits, scoot sits, sit stays. The class went very fast, my guy was worn out. I asked my trainer if she thought I needed another type of collar, which I had discussed by e-mail with her. I was thrilled when she said no, he is doing great. I am excited, have forgotten how much fun it is to train obedience with a baby puppy.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> first puppy class last night. There were about 6 puppies in the class. All cuties. I was prepared to be embarrassed by my wild child. The little bugger surprised the heck out of me. He was very interested in the other puppies, but when we got in the ring, his focus on me was remarkable, probably because of the yummy treats I had. We did some heeling, he didn't bite the leash, didn't act like a fool, pranced heads up, focused again on me and the yummy treats I had. We did sits, scoot sits, sit stays. The class went very fast, my guy was worn out. I asked my trainer if she thought I needed another type of collar, which I had discussed by e-mail with her. I was thrilled when she said no, he is doing great. I am excited, have forgotten how much fun it is to train obedience with a baby puppy.


YEAH!!! So glad you guys had a great class!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg and friends today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sooo glad he has the focus!!! That's what it's all about! Treats or not, if you're the center of his universe while he's training he will go far, fast.
Boy, he looks like a mini-Raider!


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

What great photos! You have a beautiful family!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm sooo glad he has the focus!!! That's what it's all about! Treats or not, if you're the center of his universe while he's training he will go far, fast.
> Boy, he looks like a mini-Raider!


He does look a lot like Raider. Its kind of funny, he still pesters Libby some, but more often than not, he is by Raider's side. Raider puts up with a lot more than Libby, but when Tugg gets out of hand, Raider will put him on his back, gently, and keep him there till Tugg says uncle.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Brother and Sister-makes me get a little weepy to see them getting along so well. Third picture is Tugg doing his goat imitation.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, is he cute or what?!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tugg is going to get introduced to birds on Wednesday! If he's anything like his brother Liam, he's going to be in puppy Heaven!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

It occurred to me this morning that it has been at least several days since either my husband or I have had an issue with Tugg chewing on us. Yippee !!!! We got him some antlers to chew on so maybe they have helped, or maybe its because he is growing up a little. The other two dogs have helped a lot too, he plays bitey face with them non stop, and rarely now does he get too carried away because they have taught him when enough is enough. He will be 15 weeks Monday, can't believe how fast he is growing. Charming delightful and smart little puppy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, no more bruises and scratches! Hopefully he is past the land shark stage.
Is he losing teeth yet? That comes soon.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I wanted to keep Tugg confined in the family room with me today. I put up part of the x-pen in the doorway to the kitchen, it was a little wobbly so i put a desk chair against it to sturdy it, Tugg backed up, took off, jumped on the chair and hurdled over the fence. Then we went outside to work off some energy. I played with all three, threw the ball for him and Libby, he ran off to find Raider. I went and found them, Raider was doing what he likes to do and nibbling on the new growth on the bushes, his BFF, Tugg was next to him doing the same. Oh my. I wish I had my camera, these three are such a hoot. He has definitely brought energy to my other two. I think they had kind of gone into a funk last year when we lost Tess and Rusty. Tugg keeps them always on their toes.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> Tugg backed up, took off, jumped on the chair and hurdled over the fence.


LOL this sounds awfully familiar! What did the Hiatt's put in the puppy water? They're all a bunch of little Evil Knievel pups!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so he's learning if he sits and stays and looks pretty at the camera he gets a cookie.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is a fantastic picture.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, what a great photo! Did we have a bath, or did we go swimming?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> wow, what a great photo! Did we have a bath, or did we go swimming?


They were just rolling around in the wet grass in the back yard. With the warm weather and the rain some of the grass is pretty high. Unfortunately the people who cut my grass aren't scheduled to come till the first week of April.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tugg*

Tugg is beyond precious!! Your pictures are wonderful!!
If that is your backyard, it is beautiful!!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

I love Tugg. so cute! great name too!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So Tugg has made progress the last week or so, my husband and I no longer are nursing puppy teeth wounds, the mouthing/biting/nipping of us seems to be diminishing. Hip Hip Hurray!!!!!! We had our second puppy class last night, he did very good, I am pleased with his heeling, he really has no clue what the command heel means yet but when I have a yummy treat held down at his level, he has a very pretty strut, heads up, and can maintain it for a while. Sit stays are coming along, we are working on down, I have been working on stand at home too, that was one of my Raider's weaknesses, so I want to have a solid stand in Tugg. We practiced come, and we had puppy socialization, Tugg and another puppy about his size seem to have bonded very well. I was pleased with it all, there is another golden puppy his age in the class, definitely a show bred golden, huge coat already, another lady asked me if Tugg was mixed with something. I had to explain that Tugg was a field/show bred golden, the other one was total show. Tugg actually is starting to get his big boy coat in and has lost a lot of his puppy fur. Then today we were invited out to Grandma Barb's to watch some field training. It was very fascinating, there is a lot of work that goes into training dogs for field. And Mr. Tugg got to hear some guns, at a distance, was totally non reactive except for his ears going up in interest at the sound. Then oh my oh my, he was introduced to a bird, I think it was a pheasant. It was a dead bird, Tugg thought he had won the lottery !!! I had to pry it out of his jaws when it was time to leave. The little puppy that for the first couple weeks of being in our house had nicknames like demon puppy and devil dog has made incredible strides and I am so proud of him.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So the past couple of weeks Tugg has been making great strides in lots of things, but this morning was a milestone. He came running into the family room, jumped into my husbands lap as he was sitting in his recliner, and instead of biting him my sweet puppy, Tugg kissed my husband !!!!!!! My husband was thrilled, said, oh he really is getting better !!!!


----------



## weloveGibby (Mar 26, 2012)

Too cute for words!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Sigh...*

I used to have a beautiful hosta garden in my back yard. Then the dogs came, and so went the hosta garden. Last year after Tess died we made a sort of memorial paved garden by the used to be hosta garden, planted some new hostas too. They looked great all summer, and have just started coming in for the year. My darling puppy, Tugg, also known as the Tuggster, Tuggly, Tuggilicious on good days, on bad days known as demon puppy, devil dog, or just plain dreadful, has decided he is going to repeat history, as in chewing on, digging up and thoroughly destroying my hostas. I guess I should be upset. I'm not. I'm looking at it like Tess and Rusty, now at the rainbow bridge are sending him messages that there should not ever be hostas in the back yard and to please do everything in his power to keep it that way.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

tugg has not nearly been as nippy as he was in the beginning, I thought wow, we are over that hurdle. I happened to look into his mouth last night, and lo and behold, the little bugger has lost about three of his very front sharp little needle teeth. So maybe he is just as bitey, but because he didn't have any teeth there we couldn't feel it. Nah, I think he really has gotten much better.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I was petting Raider last night, noticed under his neck he had some little scabs, after further inspection, it looks like battle wounds from his baby brother. Evidently when Tugg has been playing well, tug on Raider's neck his little teeth left some wounds. Raider is so darn patient with him, he never retaliates, the most he has ever done is when he's had enough is to flip Tugg over and pin him down with his body until Tugg calms down.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*My First Youtube video*

hope i can do this


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great video!! Good thing he's a sturdy little guy!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> great video!! Good thing he's a sturdy little guy!


he's a pretty tough little dude. Libby is really fast, he can almost keep up with her. I think Raider was off somewhere munching on the bushes.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg will be 4 months on the 12th. He's come a long way since we got him. He no longer bites us, our clothes or the furniture. He does continue to play bitey face, wrestlemania, and I'm big and bad with the other two dogs. I depend on them to let him or me know when he is too obnoxious, if he gets too cocky in his behavior he is corrected, if he doesn't listen its time out time. Thank god for crate training. He is completely house trained, I am so proud of him in this respect, in the time we've had him he has had a total of two accidents, both in the first week. Of course at first I was the one who was trained to take him out, now he tells us when he needs to go out. He no longer jumps/bites/pulls at the leash when we go for walks, is not totally proficient in loose leash walking but has come a long way. He is still a goat in the yard and has decided sticks are fun things to chew. I do my best to make sure he isn't eating something that will cause a problem but there is only so much you can do. Hopefully he will grow out of this. Instead of running from me in the yard when it is time to come in he is learning to barrel at me full steam when I call, because I always have a pocket full of something good to eat. There is still the occasional time when he plays catch me if you can, I ignore him then and just walk away, call the other dogs in and since he doesn't want to be left all alone he soon decides to follow. His obedience training is coming along nicely. He is a quick learner and I am sure will always make me proud. He sleeps from 9 at night till around 6 in the morning, and is now in my Rusty's big crate, next to his sister Libby. It was kind of hard for me at first to see Tugg in there, Rusty used it for so long. We were a four dog family a year ago, then in six months we went to two dogs, now we are three dogs and two people who love them very much. He has brought a new spirit into our family, along with a lot of chaos and bedlam. I wish Rusty and Tess could have known him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Rusty would have adored him. Tess would have rolled him over and pinned him!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Rusty would have adored him. Tess would have rolled him over and pinned him!!


Tess sure would have. I remember being a little afraid to bring Raider in, there was no need to worry. She corrected quickly, fairly and firmly, there was never any doubt who was in charge. And yes, Rusty would have loved this silly boy.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so I've noticed last couple of days after what seems like unending bitey face play Mr. Tugg actually has been getting tired enough to quit for a while. Up till now the only way he has ever stopped is when he gets sent to his crate because we can no longer stand the chaos in our family room. The other two dogs actually tag team him, one will play the game until they get tired, then the other one steps in, and Tugg manages to keep going. Yesterday and today he played and then rested for a while, giving me hope that some day soon we will have some semblance of order back. Wrestlemania is fun to watch but after a while it is just too much activity for the two old people living in this house, (my husband and I).


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Clever Tugg*

tonight they were all playing as usual, bitey face, tug with the toys etc. Libby and Raider had one of the favorite stuffless toys, Tugg wanted it. He got one of his tennis balls, took it over to where they were at, dropped it, picked it up a couple of times, finally dropping it in front of Raider, who had possession of the stuffie. Raider dropped the toy to grab the ball, Tugg snatched the stuffie and took off. He is definitely a problem solving dog.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> tonight they were all playing as usual, bitey face, tug with the toys etc. Libby and Raider had one of the favorite stuffless toys, Tugg wanted it. He got one of his tennis balls, took it over to where they were at, dropped it, picked it up a couple of times, finally dropping it in front of Raider, who had possession of the stuffie. Raider dropped the toy to grab the ball, Tugg snatched the stuffie and took off. He is definitely a problem solving dog.


Oh Tugg - what a smarty pants! Love this story!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he must be the one on the video that had the rope toy, saw his littermates, and hightailed it out of Dodge, in reverse gear! Smart boy!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg is 4 months today. For some reason I am having trouble posting pictures so no 4 month old picture. We had him at the vets this morning to finish off his puppy immunizations. He weighed 32 pounds, pronounced very fit and healthy. Most of his puppy crazy behaviors have vanished, at least for now. Past few days he is starting to exhibit some very bossy behavior towards the other two dogs, I wonder if he is beginning his teenage years early. So far they have kept him in line without any blood shed. His big boy coat is starting to come in, looks like his coat will be more like his mama's than his dad's, more of a shorter field type coat. He is all legs and ears now, sassy and full of himself. I can't wait to watch this boy grow up.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tuggie went on his first sleep away weekend, with Raider and Libby at Grandma Barb's. We picked them all up this morning, report was he was a very good boy. I was nervous but my baby did very well. Brought them home and took him outside to do a quick training session. Weather is crappy today so we didn't spend much time outside. Practiced heeling with sits, stands, downs. Did some circles and spins, and did some recalls. Put him in a sit, left him with a wait command. Walked about 25 feet away. Thought I'd proof it a little, said loudly, call your dog to simulate the judge. Little stinker leaned forward a little, thought better of it and straightened up without moving a foot. So I called him, he came like a rocket and we had a party. I am so happy with his progress. Love him more and more each day.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the report that I got was that he is VERY smart, "even smarter than Raider!", and a really really nice little boy!! Only complaint was that he does like to jump on people, which I know you are working on.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> Love him more and more each day.


That sure made me smile big!:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Its good having them all home. While we were gone the nice UPS man delivered a box full of new stuffless tug toys, and some of them favorite nylabones. Good thing cause I've had to throw away about three or four dead toys and retire some of their well chewed nylabones this past week. We will work on the no jumping. He catches on very quick.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We have to make a quick road trip to Minnesota, leaving very early in the morning to help our daughter bring her son home from college for the summer. So we just dropped the doggies off at Barb's for several days, will pick them up Thursday. This is Tugg's second time to be boarded, today he seemed to remember and was so excited to go. Didn't even give me a backward glance as he ran out the back to go play. You know that teary feeling when you drop your kids off for the first day of school? I felt like that today, the little fella is so secure and confident, I am proud of him, but it would been nice if he had at least acted like he was going to miss me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And I get to play with Tugg all week ! ! ! !
It's too bad he's not staying a little longer, his brother Brogan is going to pay a quick visit I think Monday?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Tugg, almost 5 months old.*

Tugg will be 5 months old on the 12th. I can't believe how fast the time has gone. We've gone from thinking what a cute and adorable puppy to OMG what have we done to Tugg the goat dog to now, still a little devil at times but makes us laugh and love him more and more each day. He sure does liven the place up.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable!!! so so cute)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tugg is so adorable, good to hear you're enjoying him so much.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I just showed my husband Tugg's most recent picture and he asked when I took that picture of Finn... they look SO much alike! I'm glad that you guys are enjoying him more and more


----------



## dac (Dec 23, 2011)

Tugg is just adorable! Chewie says hi!!

Chewie is at Camp Bow Wow while we vacation in Florida. We sure do miss the little guy!! It's so hard leaving them!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just met their brother Brogan, and he looks exactly like Tugg, too! 
But get this...he is VERY calm and laid back. Just says hi and then flops on the floor. I believe he may be the only one in the litter that took after his daddy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tugg*

Tugg is just precious!!


----------



## dac (Dec 23, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I just met their brother Brogan, and he looks exactly like Tugg, too!
> But get this...he is VERY calm and laid back. Just says hi and then flops on the floor. I believe he may be the only one in the litter that took after his daddy!


 
That's what Chewie does. He wags his tail then flops to the floor to greet you. He greets other dogs that way as well. It's really cute! 
He also LOVES sitting in our lap, which is getting tougher and tougher the bigger he gets. The second he sees you get close to the ground he tries to get in your lap. I love that about him!
Although I wouldn't describe him as really calm. He has his moments of wild puppy!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Proud of my pupper today. My 87 year old mother in law came over for a few minutes, she wanted to see Tugg. I thought, oh, my, I hope his excessive greeting disorder isnt too much for her. We were outside, she was sitting in a chair. For a few moments he was a little out of control, but then after a couple reminders from me, he got himself together and was a perfect gentleman. I let him off the leash and he was even better. Such a good puppy he was, he let her pet him, didn't jump in her lap, he even flopped on the ground for a while to chew on a stick. I was giddy with joy, my rambunctious wild child is showing signs he is growing into a well behaved puppy dog.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

awww he is just too adorable! I caught up on little Tugg, love reading his updates!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He was MUCH better about not jumping when he was here, too! 
Those sticks probably aren't too good for his tummy....


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Just read through your thread about Tugg. Very fun. Thanks.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> He was MUCH better about not jumping when he was here, too!
> Those sticks probably aren't too good for his tummy....


I know, I didn't let him keep chewing on it. I do my best to keep the sticks out of his mouth, he is very persistent though on finding anything and everything he can to put in his mouth. But we are getting there.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*this picture made me smile*

Tugg and Libby, almost brought tears to my eyes tonight, friends forever.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a precious photo! Made my eyes misty, too!


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, so sweet!


----------



## dac (Dec 23, 2011)

Awww...such a great picture!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Mothers Day-2012


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

There are moments when he is awkward, gawky teenager, all legs and ears. And then there are moments like this which tell me he is going to be a stunningly beautiful adult. I love this boy.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wonderful photos! What a great crew!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

yahooooy...welcome Tugg


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What gorgeous photos


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Our annual rose bush picture didn't go quite as planned. Raider and Libby behaved, Tugg was being silly.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> There are moments when he is awkward, gawky teenager, all legs and ears. And then there are moments like this which tell me he is going to be a stunningly beautiful adult. I love this boy.


He is getting to be a beautiful gorgeous pup!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

That rose bush picture is one you will look back and laugh on for many many years..that is sooo funny!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

tooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

Tugg is too adorable!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness! that rose bush picture is ADORABLE!!! I think its perfect!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I think Raider and Libby are thinking, Hey, Mom, we still get a cookie, don't we?


----------



## dac (Dec 23, 2011)

That picture is so funny! You can see Tugg's puppy personality shining through.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

It amazes me more and more each day the patience Libby and Raider have with this pup. We have toys strewn all over the family room, one of them will be chewing/playing with a toy, and Tugg waltzs up to them and brazenly steals it from them. They just look at him, then the chase is on. Around and around they chase him, and it is so obvious that he is playing catch me if you can, and they are playing I can catch you, but I prefer to play the game. He sometimes can be a little bossy with them, they endure it up to a point, then one of them, and its usually Raider will exert his right in reminding Tugg that he is still the pup, by very nicely rolling him on the floor and pinning him by a paw or his body for a moment or two. They have taught this puppy so much, and he has brought such spirit and joy to them and to us. All of us, including the dogs were rocked to our core last year by losing our beloved Tess and Rusty, this pup has livened our world and makes us laugh every day. After the first few weeks which were admittedly a little rough, we have settled into a wonderful new normal of laughter, joy, exasperation at his antics and delight in watching him grow and develop into a gorgeous smart dog. Thank you, Barb and Jackie, I couldn't have asked for more.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> Our annual rose bush picture didn't go quite as planned. Raider and Libby behaved, Tugg was being silly.


Ok, this photo has made my hall of fame. I LOVE it, no caption even needed! You better keep a sharp eye on ol' Tugg, I think he'd be a lot of fun at my house!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't tell you how thrilled I am that you are pleased with Tugg. It means the world to me to see the Tito pups turn out well, and in such loving homes.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Well I do believe Tugg officially is faster than Libby. Raider gave up a long time ago trying to keep up with him. Libby could still out run him, but now when they are doing zoomies she has to do some pretty clever maneuvers in the back yard to stay ahead of him. He is learning from her some pretty clever moves. He is almost as tall as Libby, built a lot like her, lean and trim. Starting to feather a bit in his coat, looks like his coat will be a nice field type. Libby is so patient with him, puts up with so much. Raider is patient too, but will not tolerate if Tugg tries to hump him, gets a little grumpy at times. Which is kind of ironic because Raider tried to hump Libby for years. I tell Raider all the time, hey buddy, paybacks a you know what, isn't it?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tugg's brother just arrived here for a week. When it cools off later in the week you will need to bring Tugg by to play with him for a while. 
He looks just like Tugg, very leggy, but I do think he's going to have more of Tito's coat than Janet's. He is starting to feather out nicely.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tugg's brother just arrived here for a week. When it cools off later in the week you will need to bring Tugg by to play with him for a while.
> He looks just like Tugg, very leggy, but I do think he's going to have more of Tito's coat than Janet's. He is starting to feather out nicely.


I'd love to, just let me know what day is good.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Aside from the fact Tugg bugs Raider by humping him, they get along really well.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*What I love most about my Tugg*

Yes, I know, there is so much to love. He is beautiful, bright, bold, fearless. He is a quick learner, and amazes me how quickly he catches on to new concepts. He was a lovely puppy and promises to be a handsome dog. I will admit I don't always love his urge to eat things in the back yard and certainly didn't love his land shark stage. But what I love the most about my little Tuggy is his temperament. He has loved every person he has met so far, and in particular kids. And he has loved every dog he has met, even though some weren't so thrilled with his puppy antics. We have been many places in his young life, and his reaction to everything has been appropriate. There are many things in goldens that are important, health, longevity, conformation are several, but for me temperament is the most important. I was hoping that is what I would get when I decided on a puppy from Tito, and that is what I got. I saw first hand Tito's temperament one day at a show, when a large male chessie decided to lunge at Tito, grabbed a mouthfull of butt feathers, and Tito's reaction was to dive under a chair. Tuggsy may resemble his mama in looks, but I am so thrilled he has inherited his Daddy's stable temperament.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And I am so glad that Tito's boy ended up in such a perfect, loving home!!

Tugg's daddy has kennel cough....DRAT. I don't think Tugg should come and play this week.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

How funny! Made me laugh out loud! He is adorable!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> And I am so glad that Tito's boy ended up in such a perfect, loving home!!
> 
> Tugg's daddy has kennel cough....DRAT. I don't think Tugg should come and play this week.


Oh, no, how did he get that? Poor Tito, hopefully it will be short lived.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Honestly I'm not even sure Tito has kennel cough. For a couple days he just sort of "puffed" a few times, then yesterday he actually coughed and gagged for about 5 minutes, and has been totally fine ever since. No more coughing, no more puffing, so I'm wondering if he had a grass seed or something stuck in his throat and finally brought it up. He has felt fine all along, never had a fever, ate/drank normally, normal activity level. But to be on the safe side, I'm keeping him away from other dogs and changing my clothes/washing up before I go to the pet hotel. Now that the vet ruled out blasto, cancer, and heart disease I can sleep at night!



my4goldens said:


> Oh, no, how did he get that? Poor Tito, hopefully it will be short lived.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Tugg at almost 6 months old*

We will be out of town on Tugg's six month birthday, he and Raider and Libby are all going on a vacation of their own to Grandma Barb's. He is looking so grown up. I weighed him at the vets today and he weighed 46.5 pounds.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Gorgeous picture of your crew!!!!! He does look all grown up!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am smiling looking at the last photo, how different from your avatar. Tugg is acting like more mature boy. You are so lucky to have Grandma Barb.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What a great photo! Looking forward to seeing the pups shortly. He and Brogan look identical!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Happy Six Months Birthday, Tuggie !! Miss you lots, see you soon. Have fun on your vacation at Grandma Barb's !!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tugg is in love. I keep trying to explain to him that it's his half sister, that's incest....


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Got my little darling and his brother and sister home*

We were at Myrtle Beach, they were on vacation at Grandma Barb's. I think Raider and Libby were glad to get home, they won't leave my side. I don't think my independent Tugg missed me much though. Although I am so glad he is such a confident puppy, makes me feel better knowing he isn't stressed or anxious when we leave him. Oh, and I think the black dot on his tongue is just adorable.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness what an adorable picture!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great photo! I think Raider and Libby don't want to leave your side because they want Tugg to leave them alone, LOL. 
I love the black spot on his tongue, too. Dad has a few of them. Don't know about mom.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*My boy is growing up*

Was watching the three of them play outside today, and my Tugg is almost as tall as Libby, maybe an inch or so shorter than Raider. He needs to do a considerable amount of filling out and his coat needs to come in, he does have some butt and tail feathers now, but he isn't a little puppy anymore. He is a delightful dog, and has come a long way from that bitey puppy we had in the first few weeks.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

when they were just here I was really struck by how close to Raider he is in size already! Thinner, but that's not surprising for his age. It was kinda sad in a way that he's all grown up already.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I had Jeff's kids here yesterday, CJ was talking to his Dad about the dogs and said, the gold ones are the boy dogs and the red one is the girl. Tugg behaved pretty well, except Peyton tends to run from him, and of course then he chases her. I have to remind her just to stand still, and he will sit and be good.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg 6 1/2 months old. Growing into a lovely dog.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Tugg is a handsome boy....beautiful picture!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tugg*

Tugg is so adorable!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tugg is adorable! 

I think there should be a separate thread for All of Tito's Children where members can post photos of Tito pups and the rest of us can ooh and aah over them.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg and two of my grandkids. Kids have been visiting for a couple weeks, spending time at my daughter's and our house. Peyton, my granddaughter has been afraid of my dogs, especially my rambunctious puppy. I've told her not to run from him, not to scream cause it over excites him. Finally today she felt comfortable enough to spend time with him, he was a perfect gentleman, just chewed on his toys and didn't jump or scare her. He is learning and she is learning too.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey!!! Where are the pics?????


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg turns 7 months this year. Doing well, but past week or so I've noticed a teeny tiny little limp on his right front leg, might we doing a vet check this week. Could be just a little strain or pull, he is so active and plays so hard. He is a funny little dog. I am so proud of him. He might grow another inch or so, needs to grow hair and fill out some. We love him so much.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope it's just a minor injury with Tugg! Looking forward to seeing him this week.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I hope it's just a minor injury with Tugg! Looking forward to seeing him this week.


9 a.m. vet visit scheduled in morning. I'm sure he's fine (but because I am a such a worry wart, tons of things keep going thru my mind). Will let you know tomorrow what if anything is going on.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Tugg is growing up too fast!! I also hope that his limp is just something minor.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

slightly sprained wrist. no pano. He weighed 53 pounds today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

note to Tugg: you are not a rocket ship, slow down buddy!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> note to Tugg: you are not a rocket ship, slow down buddy!


I think it is feeling better. Tonight he was doing zoomies around the back yard. Raider gave up a long time ago trying to keep up with him, Libby was always faster, but not anymore. She just stands there almost in amazement as he does loops around her. The boy is an athlete.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Happy 7th Month Birthday, Tuggie !!!*

We've had our ups and downs, but I can't imagine life without you. You make us laugh every day, and you have brought some much needed spirit to our lives and to Libby's and Raider's. Can't wait to watch you continue to grow up. Love you, buddy !!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*I believe Tugg is a teenager.*

Oh Tugg, I hope your teenage stage goes by fast. And I know Libby and Raider do too. One word of advice, do not grab them in the face or throat. Libby was not happy with you last night and Raider isn't far behind her. You have to remember, you are a pup, they are not. And they deserve respect. I know you sometimes forget, but I certainly do not want your pretty face to get a nip. Perhaps that warning that Libby gave you last night to back off was enough. They have been very tolerant and forgiving so far of your puppy antics. And I know you try hard. Your Dad looked at me and said, what was that? I said, Libby has had enough, good for her. He needs to learn that grabbing them in their throat is not a pleasant experience for them. Oh, I guess I need to buy some more indestructible dog toys. The ones I just got must have been faulty. They are now headed for the trash. I guess you are what they call an aggressive chewer.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Poor Tugg, he is so misunderstood. He just wants to have fun! 
He is at the stage now where he is setting the big molars down into the jaw bone, and he will need really hard things to chew on. That's the age where Tito went thru the "chewing on stones" phase.
But Tugg is a VERY good boy. Even if he does get in a hurry and run into doors now and then!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Poor Tugg, he is so misunderstood. He just wants to have fun!
> He is at the stage now where he is setting the big molars down into the jaw bone, and he will need really hard things to chew on. That's the age where Tito went thru the "chewing on stones" phase.
> But Tugg is a VERY good boy. Even if he does get in a hurry and run into doors now and then!


He is a good boy. And yes, sometimes he does run into things, including us. He barreled into Danny yesterday, almost knocked him to the ground. I think he still thinks he is a tiny puppy instead of an almost full grown dog.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*my first bird*

I had fun this morning. I am not having fun now. My dad was drinking some stuff in a cup and said to raider, libby and me, you guys want to go out? so of course we did. we ran outside and i saw a bird and of course took off after it. i couldn't believe my luck that i got there in time and grabbed it. I was so excited and starting running around and heard my dad say, donna get out here now your dog got a bird !!! mom came running out and i thought she was really happy but i guess she wasn't cause she said you got to help me catch him. well i thought that meant they were going to play tag with me so started running faster. things got a little blurry then cause i was running so fast until finally my mom caught up with me on the deck and grabbed me. she was still in her pajamas and robe, so maybe that is why she was crabby. my dad grabbed the bird away and held it up really high and said i will take it to the garbage. well i heard the words take it so thought oh, my mom has been teaching me what that means so maybe i will take it again. well my dad didn't seem very happy when i got away from mom and jumped really high, he said some very bad words and mom grabbed me again and said tugg you are a very bad boy and put me in my crate and said something about timeout and lock down and she said some bad words too. i guess when it is early and you aren't dressed yet and your dog catches a bird and wants to eat it it doesn't make you very happy. oh well. i guess i will chill out in my crate and think about that bird. oh, that stuff my dad was drinking in his cup, i guess he dropped it on the deck and broke the cup. maybe that is why he was crabby too.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Tug, did you tell them you are a bird dog after all. Thanks for the morning cheer.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Proud papa Tito says, "good boy Tugg! get those birds!"


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Here I thought it was you telling the story (not Tugg) and was wondering why you were chasing a bird!!!! I had to back to the beginning and start reading it over.....then I realized! 

Poor Tugg......in the doghouse!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg will be 8 months on the 12th. He was a whopping 55 pounds this morning at the vets. He is in good shape, nice and lean. Not sure how much more he will gain until he is fully grown and filled out, maybe another 5 to 10 pounds, which will be perfect for his frame.


----------



## dac (Dec 23, 2011)

I took Chewie to the vet today, too. He weighs 61 pounds. I hope he doesn't get too much bigger. I don't think he'll get much taller, but I know he still has some filling out to do.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and their Daddy weighed 65 pounds at the vet!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

dac said:


> I took Chewie to the vet today, too. He weighs 61 pounds. I hope he doesn't get too much bigger. I don't think he'll get much taller, but I know he still has some filling out to do.


Chewie is a big boy !!! He out weighs his brother ! We need to see a picture of him.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> and their Daddy weighed 65 pounds at the vet!



I don't think Tugg will make 65 pounds, but maybe. Tito has heavier bone than Tuggie. Tugg went with me to the seminar over the weekend. We just observed Bridget while she worked with the attendees. I will say that if we had a working spot, I wouldn't have been embarrassed because Tugg is just as talented as a lot of the older dogs that were there. And since Tanya instructs a little like Bridget, we are learning some of the same things she teaches. He is learning go outs, and learned in one lesson how to hit the ring gate with his paw. Very quick learner.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's too bad you didn't have a working spot, I have a feeling Bridget would have LOVED Tugg!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

How did he do it. How did this wild and crazy puppy start to fill the hole left in my heart from losing Tess and Rusty last year. He is nothing like either of them. He isn't regal like my Tess was, and he isn't quiet and calm like Rusty was. But each day we have him the more I love him and the less their loss hurts. They can never be replaced and will always have a special place in my heart. But this silly sassy puppy who makes me laugh every day, sometimes makes me shake my head in amazement at his antics is helping me remember why we bring these creatures into our lives, the pure joy they bring us is so much more than the pain we feel when they leave us.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> the pure joy they bring us is so much more than the pain we feel when they leave us.


Well done Mr. Tug.


----------



## Georgieboy (Aug 5, 2012)

What a handsome young man!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*8 months tomorrow*

Gorgeous day today so thought I'd get his 8 month old picture. He is getting a softer expression to his eyes, very pleasing. Still needs hair, I hope he eventually gets a halfway decent coat. I never really notice how good looking he is until I see him in a photo. Love him so much.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Awww! He is very handsome. 

I thought you might like to see a picture of Riot around the same age. They look a lot alike, especially in the face. Riot is about 9 months in this picture. He still doesn't have a ton of coat, except for a very thick "mane".

Have fun with your boy!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Riot and Tugg are very similar in looks !! Your boy is gorgeous !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Not that I'm biased, but last time Tugg was here I kept thinking what a really handsome face he has! When he gets his "big boy looks" he's going to be even better looking. 
Don't know if you remember, everyone thought Tito was a bitch at that age...


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*I can't help myself*

I probably brag too much about my puppy, but I am just so very proud of him. He continues to amaze me how quick he learns. He learned over the weekend that yes, he can move with the dumbbell in his mouth and yes, he can retrieve and bring it back to me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think you don't brag ENOUGH about him!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think you don't brag ENOUGH about him!


What she said.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Tugg's 8 month picture is gorgeous! I need to post some updated pics of Finn. They look similar, but Tugg's facial features are softer than Finn's. We still have no coat over here, but with the giant furballs floating around the house you would think Finn has show coat. Glad to hear that all has settled and everyone is a routine. Finn has some funny characteristics like sleeping with plush toys in his mouth. What's Tugg's personality like nowadays?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad Finn is doing great ! Tugg is getting a softer look to his eyes, but like Finn, still waiting on coat. He had started to get some the first of the summer but has shed a lot so I am sure when it gets colder here he will start to get some. I would say Tugg's personality is delightful. And I think he is proof that dogs have a sense of humor. Loves all people, and loves all dogs. Ball crazy, can be a bit pushy with the other dogs but has enough sense to back off when they've had enough. Funny charming little dog.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you, Tito for passing your stable temperament on to your puppies. At rally tonight Tugg was on a hook on the wall while I walked the course. A lady was walking her snapping little dog by him and the thing went after Tugg. Scared the crap out of me, didn't phase him in the least. I was very ticked off. I think from now on I will be taking my crate with me to keep my pup safe.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Let me know who it was....I need to go kick her butt....


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*three musketeers*

Tugg, Libby and Raider.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Action Picture*

Trying to get a picture of Tugg in action is like trying to catch the wind.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tugg is thinking, Mom won't take me out for any real ducks so I guess this old rubber one will have to do.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he needs to talk to grandma...


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> he needs to talk to grandma...


Maybe grandma can help teach him and his mom how to take the first steps towards at least a JH. Mom has no clue what to do.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

There's a WC in Indy mid-October we might have him ready for !


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*9 months today*

Can't believe in only 3 months your puppy thread will be done. You are growing up way too fast.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I believe he and his brother Brogan will both be here this weekend. Brogan is the calm one of the bunch....or so they tell me


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I believe he and his brother Brogan will both be here this weekend. Brogan is the calm one of the bunch....or so they tell me


Oh that should be interesting ! Brogan, meet your wild and crazy brother, Tugg !!! Maybe some of Brogan's calmness will rub off on his brother. We had a good group class night, Tugg's heeling is getting better, I am trying to wean him off the constant treats, and only rewarding after a good few steps of heeling. And we made progress on his left and right turns. Oh, we also practiced backing up. Tugg did fabulous with it, don't use it much, only in rally, but it is fun to teach and fun for the dog.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow..He is getting his handsome on!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> Oh that should be interesting ! Brogan, meet your wild and crazy brother, Tugg !!! Maybe some of Brogan's calmness will rub off on his brother. We had a good group class night, Tugg's heeling is getting better, I am trying to wean him off the constant treats, and only rewarding after a good few steps of heeling. And we made progress on his left and right turns. Oh, we also practiced backing up. Tugg did fabulous with it, don't use it much, only in rally, but it is fun to teach and fun for the dog.


You would be suprised at how much you will use the back up in the upper level obedience stuff. One of the best things I have trained (didn't train back up with my first obed. dogs).


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*intense little dog*

Tugg spends a lot of time gazing out at the squirrels.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Tugg will be 10 months old this week*

I never know how the weather will be here, so thought I'd snap his 10 month old picture today. I think he is as tall as he is going to be, is starting to fill out and finally getting a little hair.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great photo of him! He gets cuter by the day. Everyone who comes to the pet hotel comments on how adorable he is


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*random thoughts*

sitting here watching the dogs as they gaze out at whatever is moving outside. tugg is the most intent of all three. you can almost see him quivering in excitement. about a year ago he and his siblings were conceived by daddy Tito and Mom Janet. I was still grieving the loss of Tess and hadn't been hit yet with Rusty's passing, he died oct 29. I wasn't sure if I was ready for another dog, but wanted a Tito pup and this breeding looked to be wonderful. I also wanted more of a laid back puppy and hoped Tito's fantastic temperament would be passed on to his puppies. Tugg is now ten months old and I can certainly say life with him is interesting. He did inherit his Daddy's temperament, is wonderful with people and so far has not met another dog he hasn't loved. But as far as being laid back, well, that has never been and I don't think ever will be said about Tuggy. He is a muscular athletic extremely fit pup, perhaps the fastest golden I have ever had, and I've had fast dogs. He is high energy, biddable, quirky at times, and a whole lot of fun. You can almost see the wheels turning in his head, thinking what can I get into next, how can I solve this problem, what can I do to make mom and dad either laugh with joy or sigh with exasperation. I adore him. I will say it wasn't instant love at first, took us a few weeks to bond, I think probably because I was comparing him to the two I had lost and the two I still had. Tugg is definitely a free spirit, who drives his two canine siblings crazy at times but has cemented himself firmly in our pack. They are tolerant and patient with him, sometimes much more than I am. I can't imagine life without this delightful wild creature, hopefully I am up to the task of channeling all his potential into what I know he is capable of becoming. Life will never be dull with Tugg in it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tugg will be your OTCH dog. I just feel it.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Fall picture*

Gotta admit, they all are kind of cute.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, what great photos!


----------



## LifeIsGood (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, we just named our new puppy Tugg also!!! XOXO Our Tugg's gotcha date is 10/6/12! We went thru several names, Dutch, Tank, Bandit, Rascal, but we all finally agreed on Tugg! and we're not sure where the name came from, or who suggested it first, but it fit & we all agreed on it. It may have came from his tugging toys. 

Looking forward to seeing more pix of your Tugg!  

I will try to upload a pix of him; I created an album under my profile for him.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, that last group shot you've posted sure shows off "the look"... Tugg is turning out to be a stunning boy. THanks for posting the updates, I've loved seeing him grow and hearing the adventures


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

LifeIsGood said:


> Wow, we just named our new puppy Tugg also!!! XOXO Our Tugg's gotcha date is 10/6/12! We went thru several names, Dutch, Tank, Bandit, Rascal, but we all finally agreed on Tugg! and we're not sure where the name came from, or who suggested it first, but it fit & we all agreed on it. It may have came from his tugging toys.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more pix of your Tugg!
> 
> I will try to upload a pix of him; I created an album under my profile for him.



Your Tugg is adorable. There aren't too many Tugg's out there, I think. I knew I wanted a T name, after my Tess I lost last year and after Tugg's daddy's name, Tito. One day the name just came to me and it suits him fine.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we call him Tugg-a-lug


----------



## LifeIsGood (Oct 11, 2012)

Tug-a-lug is a cute nickname-love it! I refer to my Tugg as: Thunder-toes! He sounds like thunder when he thomps/runs thru my house,lol. 

Glad there arent many "Tuggs" out there  He's only 10 weeks old, and not use to his name yet  Next week we start daily training. I'm currently a bundle of nerves trying to find the right food for him this week & he seemed to relasp on the potty training  

All of your goldens are beautiful! Keep posting pix and stories; they are fun to read! I'm almost done reading thru this entire thread, but Tugg continues to tug me away from laptop.

 Leslie


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> we call him Tugg-a-lug


that is one of his nicknames, along with a whole lot of others, a few I can't repeat here cause they would just get bleeped out.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome, Tugg!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a friend who swears her yellow lab's AKC registered name is "M-F'ing dog"!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

He is starting to get it all together.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tugg-a-lug.:heartbeat


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tugg has grown into a very handsome boy. Love the family picture of your goldens, they're all so beautiful.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, he is handsome!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*well, tugg, you gave me a scare yesterday*

landscaper people had been here, i always remember to check the gates after they leave before i let the dogs out. forgot this time. i make the dogs wait at the door before they go out, tugg is always out like a rocket. did it yesterday, he took off, the other two ambled out. i glanced to the back of the yard and the double gate was wide open. I panicked, he circled on his rocket path over by the gate, i quick called the other two by me and started hollering, here, tugg, here here here. the little stinker glanced out the open gate, and took off towards me like a shot. almost knocked me down, but who cares. good tugg, good good tugg, got plenty of love, and hugs for being such a good boy. we live on a farm but on a main highway, with plenty of traffic. took me a little while for my heart to quit pounding.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good boy Tugg!!! Geez don't scare your mom like that!
His brother Brogan is here right now. He's going thru a "phase" and needs to be whacked upside the head (figuratively speaking, of course!).


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Good boy Tugg!!! Geez don't scare your mom like that!
> His brother Brogan is here right now. He's going thru a "phase" and needs to be whacked upside the head (figuratively speaking, of course!).


I thought Brogan was the good one of the bunch !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ha ha, that's the scary part, he IS the good one of the bunch!!!! But he's just so full of himself right now. I told him I was going to bring his Daddy up here to roll him over a few times and take him down a few pegs....but I doubt his Daddy would do it!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Tugg just turned 11 months old*

Today is beautiful out, so took a couple pictures of him.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

His sure is handsome!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Oh Tugg*

You certainly make things exciting. You are almost a year, and I was hoping you were starting to mature. Well, think again. It wasn't a good idea yesterday to pull the downspout off the house and parade it around the back yard. And it was even less of a good idea to grab hold of the garland on the Christmas tree and pull it off. Where is the laid back puppy I thought I was getting. It certainly isn't you.


ETA: Now I find out while I was gone this morning you and Libby chased down, caught and ate a bird. Like I said, Oh tugg.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sorry for laughing......can't help it.....he's a little dickens!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tugg*

Tugg is so gorgeous!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Tugg-12 months old on 12-12-12*

My baby boy is a year old. The time has gone so fast. We've had our ups and our downs, there is no doubt he has brought life, laughter and fun to our lives. And there is no doubt life with Tugg will always be exciting. Can't wait to see what his next year brings. Happy Birthday, Tuggy !!! Time to move on from the puppy forum to the big boys groups.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday to Tugg, he's become a very handsome Golden boy.

How lucky is he to have a birthday on 12/12/12-what a significant day for him.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tugg  I've enjoyed reading about your adventures through your first year. You are a beautiful boy


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tug.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tugg


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Tugg!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tugg . . . you've grown to be a very handsome boy! Hope you never loose that puppy spark.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tugg!! I cant believe that you are a year old!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tugg!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday to my special grandpuppy! I can't believe you are already 1 year old.


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

my4goldens said:


> lets try it again.


He was and still is a cutie pie. Yep his bro, my Chesapeake Bay Push 'N Pull "Tugboat" aka Tug looked just like him. Wow almost 3 yrs. Can you believe it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

